# iframe im DekiWiki



## ogurecvsadu (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich würde im DekiWiki gerne websites einbinden, die auf der Oberfläche des wikis durch eine Art "Fenster" zu sehen sind.

Sinn und Zweck der Übung ist, xls-Tabellen, die eigentlich wesentlich größer als die Wiki-Oberfläche sind, so einzubinden, dass sie auf die Oberfläche passen. Der gesuchte Punkt in der Tabelle wird dann durch scrollen auf der Tabelle gefunden.

Bisher habe ich versucht, dies mit dem Befehl "<iframe>...</iframe>" zu realisieren.
Wenn ich den iframe-Befehl in den Quelltext einer Wiki-Seite eingebe, und anschließend von der Quelltextebene auf den WYSIWYG-Editor wechsel, zeigt der Editor in der Vorschau noch korrekt das gewünschte Fenster mit der zweiten Website. 
Wenn ich allerdings versuche, die so erstellte Seite zu speichern, verstümmelt das Wiki den iframe-Befehl, und gibt auf der Oberfläche den verstümmelten Befehl wieder, als wäre es ein Textzug. 
Weiß jemand, wie der Editor des Wiki dazu kommt, den Quelltext zu verstümmeln, und welche Möglichkeiten es sonst noch gäbe, externe Seiten auf der Öberfläche des Wiki einzubinden? 

Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Hast Du DekiWiki denn überhaupt schon umkonfiguriert um iFrames einbinden zu können?
Per default ist es nämlich nicht aktiviert.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ogurecvsadu (29. Juli 2009)

Nein, habe ich bisher nicht. Wo und wie kann ich die entsprechende Konfiguration vornehmen?


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2009)

Das Problem ist dass Du damit z.B. auch <script> zulassen würdest.
Siehe auch: http://developer.mindtouch.com/Deki...do_I...Enable_unsafe_content,_such_as_iframe?

Im Quelltext gibt es aber eine "xhtml-safe.txt" und eine "xhtml-unsafe.txt".
In diesen ist ersichtlich dass sich auch einzelne Tags mit einer Raute (#) auskommentieren lassen.
Daher würde ich mir erstmal ansehen was in dieser "Unsafe.html" steht und diese ggf. editieren.
Aber nicht vergessen eine Sicherungskopie anzulegen.


----------

